# Different individuals responses to AAS?



## Milo (Jan 14, 2014)

I just watched Kevin Levrone in his M3 video for probably the 100th time and it got me thinking. Levrone would take a huge amount of time off to live the life of an average joe and not stepping foot in a weight room. During his off time he looked like an average man. Then he would begin his contest prep a few months before competition and display one of the greatest physiques to ever step on to the Olympia stage. 
How is this possible? Of course he trained extremely hard, ate like a horse, and of course has god tier genetics. But none of the other pros take such extreme amounts of time off and come back like they've been training all along. My question is do some people just have exceptional physiological responses to AAS where others don't even come close? If person A were to have the exact same diet, training regime, body composition, and AAS cycle as person B, will there be different results due to the the ability to respond to the AAS better?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 14, 2014)

Me and my buddy ran the same cycle sust/deca both first cycle, 
I did everything I could training diet sleeping everything got me from 205 to 220 a fluffy 220. Maybe 13-14% bf 

On the other hand this mother ****er ate one meal a day of garbage training was aimless and random just pumping iron in the gym no real routine, and slept like shit. He started at 160 ended at 195 ripped 8 pack just ripped ........off a diet of doughnut chips and pizza. 

Genetics


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Me and my buddy ran the same cycle sust/deca both first cycle,
> I did everything I could training diet sleeping everything got me from 205 to 220 a fluffy 220. Maybe 13-14% bf
> 
> On the other hand this mother ****er ate one meal a day of garbage training was aimless and random just pumping iron in the gym no real routine, and slept like shit. He started at 160 ended at 195 ripped 8 pack just ripped ........off a diet of doughnut chips and pizza.
> ...



You should have kicked his ass just on principle lol!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 14, 2014)

It pissed me off so much sfg lol.


----------



## Milo (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting. Similar to how my body behaves as well. My last cycle was Test E/Dbol and at a 5000 calorie diet I didn't gain an ounce of body fat throughout. It wasn't clean eating either as I usually go to either Del Taco or Panda Express every day. But what's the science behind different responses to the same AAS compounds within individuals?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 14, 2014)

Genetics for example I break out like a teen goin threw puberty, back and chest acne 

Another buddy of mine his hair starts thinning...a lot 

It all comes down to the science of genetics

If I ate 5000 cals of panda and del taco I'd get fat. Im currently cutting on 2100ish cals and the results are slow


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Me and my buddy ran the same cycle sust/deca both first cycle,
> I did everything I could training diet sleeping everything got me from 205 to 220 a fluffy 220. Maybe 13-14% bf
> 
> On the other hand this mother ****er ate one meal a day of garbage training was aimless and random just pumping iron in the gym no real routine, and slept like shit. He started at 160 ended at 195 ripped 8 pack just ripped ........off a diet of doughnut chips and pizza.
> ...






I bet when he gets in the 200s he's going to have to start eating. Anyone can take steroids and go from 160 to 190 with shitty diet. But to reach 200 and beyond its all diet at that point. Genetics ain't saving anyone.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 14, 2014)

it all comes down to genetics.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes genetics plays a role in this but there are other factors at play here. ..and yes other pros have done it also, I've seen it! A lot of these guys  have been training since their teens. Started at a pretty young age. They reach a point after years of training, AAS use, competing, nutrition,  knowing  exactly what they need to do to get ready. Another  BIG important factor here is muscle and body memory, Major contributor.  I have seen with my own eyes some pros walk into the gym all fat and out of shape ( obviously not trained in a while ) and then BOOM! 90 days later..huge, ripped and ready. 

I bet you milo that if you stopped training today and let yourself go for a while and then start training and cycling again you would bounce back faster than you think. Like as if you never stopped!


----------



## conan (Jan 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Me and my buddy ran the same cycle sust/deca both first cycle,
> I did everything I could training diet sleeping everything got me from 205 to 220 a fluffy 220. Maybe 13-14% bf
> 
> On the other hand this mother ****er ate one meal a day of garbage training was aimless and random just pumping iron in the gym no real routine, and slept like shit. He started at 160 ended at 195 ripped 8 pack just ripped ........off a diet of doughnut chips and pizza.
> ...




I have a friend like this as well.  He did a prop tren a cycle, ate like shit, barely went to the gym, partied all the time and ended up huge and ripped.  I think this all comes down to genetics / and sensitivity to the compounds being used.  If I followed his regimen I would be the same weight, not ripped, but strong and horny.  I just think everyone reacts differently.  

As a side note... it may also be due to the whole first time cycle syndrome.  I'm not sure if it was his first, but my first cycle (sust pakistan amps) I gained 35 lb's of muscle in 8 weeks.  I have never got anywhere near that since.  Not sure if this has anything to do with the gear now a day's being not what it once was or just that whole first cycle is the best cycle thing.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 14, 2014)

I think, like everyone here, genetics is the key here. Levrone is a hyper responder and I'm sure didn't need Bid daddy B dosages to attain that herculean physique. I see it all the time, guys come in, take a ****load of AAS and look like garbage, even with training/diet being pretty decent.  Then theres a select few that do some ****in' var and maybe test(or some shit prohormone) and get strong as an ox and totally muscular/shredded out of no where (two come to mind that I know of, and I hate them for it lol). From my understanding, Pros are pros not only because of their dedication/diet etc, but because they can respond extremely well to average/moderately high doses.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2014)

conan said:


> I have a friend like this as well.  He did a prop tren a cycle, ate like shit, barely went to the gym, partied all the time and ended up huge and ripped.  I think this all comes down to genetics / and sensitivity to the compounds being used.  If I followed his regimen I would be the same weight, not ripped, but strong and horny.  I just think everyone reacts differently.
> 
> As a side note... it may also be due to the whole first time cycle syndrome.  I'm not sure if it was his first, but my first cycle (sust pakistan amps) I gained 35 lb's of muscle in 8 weeks.  I have never got anywhere near that since.  Not sure if this has anything to do with the gear now a day's being not what it once was or just that whole first cycle is the best cycle thing.



I assure you it wasn't 35lbs of muscle in 8wks. It was 35lbs of mainly water and glycogen with a little bit of fat, muscle, and some food in the GI tract, etc.


----------



## RISE (Jan 15, 2014)

i hear ya pink bear.  I'm not a great responder and it sucks to see people run the same cycle and gain more than you did.  it's worse when people under estimate how much work you put in to your body.  I was talkin to a friend at work and we were talking about training and I brought up that I had been training for over 12 yrs, he looked surprised and said "wow I thought you would be bigger".  feels bad man.  I've also heard people comment shit like "man I wish I was dedicated like you, I could prob get to your size in about a yr if I tried."  pretty insulting but they have no clue what it takes to gain decent size.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I assure you it wasn't 35lbs of muscle in 8wks. It was 35lbs of mainly water and glycogen with a little bit of fat, muscle, and some food in the GI tract, etc.



Because you can take all the drugs in the world and you ain't building 35 lbs of muscle in 8 wks.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Me and my buddy ran the same cycle sust/deca both first cycle,
> I did everything I could training diet sleeping everything got me from 205 to 220 a fluffy 220. Maybe 13-14% bf
> 
> On the other hand this mother ****er ate one meal a day of garbage training was aimless and random just pumping iron in the gym no real routine, and slept like shit. He started at 160 ended at 195 ripped 8 pack just ripped ........off a diet of doughnut chips and pizza.
> ...


 
I hate these pricks....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Because you can take all the drugs in the world and you ain't building 35 lbs of muscle in 8 wks.



Yea DYS, that's almost 4lbs of muscle a week. Gimme some of dat dere special steronz dat gimme dem gains brah lol


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 17, 2014)

There are averages and it IS all individual as far as response go

Hell, everyone here picks on me for my usage-

I run 1-3g (3 grams for 5 weeks now) and never come off

Only side is BP and Ive had bloodwork at the ER a week ago


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 17, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> There are averages and it IS all individual as far as response go
> 
> Hell, everyone here picks on me for my usage-
> 
> ...



But how big are you? I thought dosages may / could be size dependent. As a person with more mass would need higher dosages to achieve specific levels.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> But how big are you? I thought dosages may / could be size dependent. As a person with more mass would need higher dosages to achieve specific levels.



I'm not sure this is the case as I know some people who are small and require high doses for TRT while others are huge and require smaller doses.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 17, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Genetics for example I break out like a teen goin threw puberty, back and chest acne
> 
> Another buddy of mine his hair starts thinning...a lot
> 
> ...




I feel ya brother we already talked I think about these genetic freaks, like my pizza swilling, ice cream stuffing, dorito mynching asshole of a work out partner who is just a beast... Dude this prick literally smashed back 1100 calories in energy drinks alone and still doesnt get fat..... i hate him


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 17, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> But how big are you? I thought dosages may / could be size dependent. As a person with more mass would need higher dosages to achieve specific levels.



5'7 180-195

For me the bigger the doses, the more of exponential increase in fat loss (thus weight loss)

Weight doesnt matter anyway-BBing is all illusion


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 17, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I feel ya brother we already talked I think about these genetic freaks, like my pizza swilling, ice cream stuffing, dorito mynching asshole of a work out partner who is just a beast... Dude this prick literally smashed back 1100 calories in energy drinks alone and still doesnt get fat..... i hate him



LOL i cant go without at least 60oz soda daily-need my dr pepper

And god, i need to slow down on Spicy Nacho doritos LOL

Those two and Beddar Cheddar hot dogs..so godly


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea gotta hate ****ers with great genetics.. mine suck my mom is like 4'8" 300 and my dad is like 5'6" 320 so im ****ed lol


----------



## goodfella (Jan 17, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I bet when he gets in the 200s he's going to have to start eating. Anyone can take steroids and go from 160 to 190 with shitty diet. But to reach 200 and beyond its all diet at that point. Genetics ain't saving anyone.



I'm gunna have to agree with this above


----------

